# what if



## terry warburton (Jan 11, 2022)

what will i get if i cross a road island red Cockrill with a white star hen


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's really no real way to know. The genetics of the white star could lead to a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Agree


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I believe white stars are silver based, so crossed to a RIR cockerel (gold based), you can get sex links. The daughters will be gold, and the sons will be silver.


----------

